# It's so very hard.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

holding your head up when you're just two weeks old.........


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ohhhh so sugger... just two weeks?

it will be a good strong mice ;-)

butknow it ist soooooooo sweeeet 
nice pic :love1


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

What a sweet little mousie! I love how wobbly they are at that age.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

aww, thats so adorable! I love the little black eyes


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww


----------

